# Roamio Reboot?



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tonight the Roamio Plus rebooted by itself while watching live TV and was in the process of recording two shows.

It is on a UPS.

I cannot remember the Premiere doing this in three years of use!

Is this a known issue? Is there a log that will help determine what happened?

Thanks


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

Elgato54 said:


> Tonight the Roamio Plus rebooted by itself while watching live TV and was in the process of recording two shows.
> 
> It is on a UPS.
> 
> ...


It's an ongoing known issue for some and not for others. It's usually Netflix related (i.e. while watching Netflix) but I've had it happen without watching Netflix, while recording or not recording. It's random and annoying. According to TivoMargret, Tivo is supposed to be working on this but...how long has the Roamio been on the market now?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I had the Roamio reboot on Sunday for no reason.....wasn't even using it. Just happened to turn the TV during the last of the "Almost There" screen.

Wish there was a way to know why it rebooted.

-Kevin


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

I have noticed 2 reboots in the past week, most recent yesterday and only know the time since I checked the network status it showed uptime of only 6 hours when I checked.

Not Netflix related but still a bit annoying.


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

I opened a ticket and got this response
"I am sorry if it is being shown as a known issue. We would need to troubleshoot this issue for you. I would recommend checking both the signal strength and signal quality of the cable signal going into the TiVo. You can see how to do that by following this link"

Then the link goes here

Fatal error: Call to a member function get() on a non-object in /cgi-bin/tivo.cfg/scripts/euf/application/production/optimized/views/headers/answers/detail.php on line 325

I am beginning to wonder if these guys even have a clue.


----------



## Elgato54 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just looked at the diagnostics and all tuners are at 97 or 98 signal strength and 38 or 39 SNR. I have a great picture on all channels and have not seen pixelization.

No idea what they should be because their web page doesn't work.


----------



## terrywatto (Oct 26, 2013)

I have had the same problem with the Roamio since day 1. It reboots randomly but most often between 8:30pm and 9:30pm. I have had the cable input tested and these is no problem and my previous Tivo worked perfectly.

I have tried putting the Roamio into Standby when not is use. This was suggested on another forum. The problem reduced but did not go away. Reduced from 2-3 times per day to once per day.

There is no relationship between the reboots and services such as Netflix and Xfinity. They work just fine.

I have discovered that if I am viewing a recording or watching via My Shows a show which I am simultaneously recording it never reboots. In other words the random reboots occur only if I am watching live TV via the Roamio.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm sure glad the reboot problem was fixed last update and the one before. Surely, the next update will fix the fixes or at least spread them around more evenly. Maybe we could create a reboot lottery? Today, ten of us get reboots and the rest are reboot free, tomorrow, a different ten and so on. We could come up with a Lotto style system or put our TSN in a virtual hat and the CEO of TiVo could make the "daily pick". Geez, this could be fun!!!


----------



## psmith1234 (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine rebooted yesterday about 9:30pm CST while watching a pre-recorded show. We were not even holding the remote.


----------



## mrfantasy (Feb 22, 2006)

My Roamio Plus has been rebooting on average once per day, with no discernable pattern. I have been told by TiVo support that the problem was due to plugging into a switch (I now have my Minis plugged into the router downstairs, and my Plus plugged into a router plugged into my downstairs router, and neither is a "green" switch at this point, and besides didn't they fix that problem?) and then was given the signal strength issue. My SNR was in the mid 40s. I now have 16dB of attenuation on the line into the TiVo and signal strength is 90% and 36dB SNR. I have to try and get it below 35 I suppose but I was seeing pixelation on many channels when I did that before. I'm trying to get the right combo of attenuators.

That's all well and good but I suspect as many of you do that this shouldn't be my problem, and there at least seems to be some acknowledgement from TiVo that their box shouldn't be crashing anyway. I'm way past my 30 day window unfortunately but am about ready to kick and scream on this one. I understand these issues can be hard to fix but I hope TiVo is getting real diagnostic data on these crashes so they can figure out what might be happening. Is there any way to see what's being logged on these reboots to try and determine a pattern or root cause?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mrfantasy said:


> My Roamio Plus has been rebooting on average once per day, with no discernable pattern. I have been told by TiVo support that the problem was due to plugging into a switch (I now have my Minis plugged into the router downstairs, and my Plus plugged into a router plugged into my downstairs router, and neither is a "green" switch at this point, and besides didn't they fix that problem?) and then was given the signal strength issue. My SNR was in the mid 40s. I now have 16dB of attenuation on the line into the TiVo and signal strength is 90% and 36dB SNR. I have to try and get it below 35 I suppose but I was seeing pixelation on many channels when I did that before. I'm trying to get the right combo of attenuators.
> 
> That's all well and good but I suspect as many of you do that this shouldn't be my problem, and there at least seems to be some acknowledgement from TiVo that their box shouldn't be crashing anyway. I'm way past my 30 day window unfortunately but am about ready to kick and scream on this one. I understand these issues can be hard to fix but I hope TiVo is getting real diagnostic data on these crashes so they can figure out what might be happening. Is there any way to see what's being logged on these reboots to try and determine a pattern or root cause?


With the signal attenuated do you get the reboots?

Just to chime in because I can't stand Tivo and their stance on the signal level and SNR. I have a Roamio Plus since 9/14. I'm on Comcast with no tuning adapter. I have a 4 port amp to amp all the cable outlets in the house. I've had maybe 2 random reboots since 9/14.

My Tivo shows 100% signal and avg of 40-43 SNR on all tuners. This has given me a perfect picture (well, as perfect as a Comcast picture can be). I don't believe anything about Tivo and their....your SNR should be this crap. I had a TivoHD plugged into the same outlet, same setup that had the 100% for 8 years and no issues. When I plug my Comcast box into the same outlet, it reports the standard 36.5-37.8 SNR. So to me, Tivo is doing something internally.

I tried attenuating the signal, not because I had problems....just because I like to tinker, and I kept reading that Tivo wants it lower. In each case, no matter what I used, the signal would drop to low of certain channels and I'd start to get pixelation. So I dumped all the attenuators.

Why would Tivo put out a box that is sooooo sensitive to signals? Have they been to the average house? Do they expect everyone to have the perfect cable setup?

Sorry to rant, but I wanted to share my experience with the high signal and SNR levels and to show that I don't believe that causes the box to reboot.

I *think* you have 90 days to add the extended warranty from Tivo don't you? If so and you want to, you can add the warranty for some piece of mind that they will have to replace the unit if they determine it's the Tivo itself.

Rebooting everyday just isn't right.....I get a random reboot here and there, it's not ideal but I think the way coding is done on these boxes a lot of what happens is user testing of features.

-Kevin


----------



## mrfantasy (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got a combination of attenuators for 18dB and I'm getting around 87% and 34dB SNR. I had 20 on it at one point and I was geting pixelation on some channels. Really precise needle I have to thread. I won't know for a day or two if this fixes the problem.

Another thing I suspect is that the signal levels reported actually drift upward over time. If that's the case there's definitely something strange going on with the TiVo. Again, I'll be watching to see what happens.

I could live with once a week reboots, but it's happening much more frequently than that and too often interrupting either watching or recording programs. My wife and children are getting very annoyed.



kbmb said:


> With the signal attenuated do you get the reboots?
> 
> Just to chime in because I can't stand Tivo and their stance on the signal level and SNR. I have a Roamio Plus since 9/14. I'm on Comcast with no tuning adapter. I have a 4 port amp to amp all the cable outlets in the house. I've had maybe 2 random reboots since 9/14.
> 
> ...


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

mrfantasy said:


> I just got a combination of attenuators for 18dB and I'm getting around 87% and 34dB SNR. I had 20 on it at one point and I was geting pixelation on some channels. Really precise needle I have to thread. I won't know for a day or two if this fixes the problem.
> 
> Another thing I suspect is that the signal levels reported actually drift upward over time. If that's the case there's definitely something strange going on with the TiVo. Again, I'll be watching to see what happens.
> 
> I could live with once a week reboots, but it's happening much more frequently than that and too often interrupting either watching or recording programs. My wife and children are getting very annoyed.


Threading a needle is a good way to put it. And sad when you start hoping for reboots once a week 

What's weird to me is why so many people have to attenuate the signal down to the 80's just to get a 35-36 SNR. Does anyone have a 100% signal with 35 SNR?

I actually have another thread where I see over time the Tivo levels drop significantly:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=512351

All I have to do is unplug the cable from the amp and plug it back in to get the signals to return to 100%. Makes me think something is going on with the Tivo internally with signals.

-Kevin


----------

